# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Vatikani  kundër djegies së Kuranit!

## toni77_toni

*Selia e Shenjtë kundër djegies së Kuranit: një gjest i rëndë e fyes.*


Këshilli Papnor për Dialogun Ndërfetar e ka pritur me shqetësim të madh lajmin e propozimit, bërë nga një komunitet ungjillor i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, të një Dite për djegien e Kuranit, Koran Burning day, caktuar për datën 11 shtator, në ditën e përvjetorit të sulmeve tragjike terroriste që në vitin 2001 shkaktuan me mijëra viktima e dëme të mëdha materiale.

Atyre akteve të dënueshme dhune - pohon një komunikatë e dikasterit të Vatikanit - nuk mund tu gjendet ilaçi me kundërvënien e një gjesti fyes ndaj librit që konsiderohet i shenjtë nga një bashkësi fetare. Çdo fe, me librat e shenjtë përkatës, me vendet e kultit dhe simbolet e vet, ka të drejtë të respektohet e të mbrohet: këtu bëhet fjalë për një respektim të detyrueshëm ndaj personave që aderojnë e për zgjedhjet dhe përcaktimet e tyre të lira në fushën e fesë.

Reflektimi i nevojshëm që u imponohet të gjithëve në përkujtimin e 11 shtatorit - vijon komunikata - para së gjithash rinovon, ndjenjat tona të thella të solidaritetit me të gjithë ata që janë goditur prej sulmeve të tmerrshme e të urryeshme terroriste. Këtyre ndjenjave i bashkohet lutja jonë drejtuar Zotit për ata e për të dashurit e tyre që kanë humbur jetën. Të gjithë përgjegjësit fetar e të gjithë besimtarët janë të thirrur që të rinovojnë edhe ata dënimin e prerë të çdo forme të dhunës, në mënyrë të veçantë atë që bëhet në emër të fesë. Gjon Pali II - kujton komunikata - ka pohuar se përdorimi i dhunës në emër të një besimi fetar është degjenerim e zvetënim i vet mësimeve të feve të mëdha (Fjalimi drejtuar Ambasadorit të ri të Pakistani, 17.12.1999), derisa Benedikti XVI ka deklaruar që mos tolerance e dhuna nuk mund të justifikohen kurrë me përgjigjet ndaj fyerjeve, sepse nuk përputhen e as pajtohen me parimet e shenjta të feve (Fjalimi Ambasadorit të ri të Marokut, 20.02.2006).

Nga ana e tyre përfaqësuesit e feve të ndryshme në SHBA-së, mes të cilëve edhe kryeipeshkvi i Uashingtoni, kardinali Theodore McCarrick, përmes një deklarate të përbashkët kanë dënuar ashpër propozimin e Koran Burninh Day hedh në qarkullim nga një komunitet ungjillor i Floridës, duke denoncuar me forcë atë që ata e quajnë frenezi apo furi e papërmbajtur anti-myslimane. Nuk është kjo Amerika e vërtet - tha kardinali McCarrick - nuk ka qenë kurrë e nuk duhet të jetë kurrë. Atë që themi në këtë dokument është për ne, Amerika e vërtet është një vend ku fetë janë të respektuara.

----------

